# Mozart's influence on Chopin



## Aurelian

Are there any indications that Chopin considered these 2 pieces by Mozart to be particularly influential for him:

When I hear Chopin's 3rd Ballade, I think of Mozart's A Major Sonata K331.

The mysterious Rondo in A Minor K511, was Chopin before Chopin.


----------



## hreichgott

Interesting idea.

Both Mozart and Chopin were very much oriented toward the human voice in their composing. So there's a similarity in their inspiration and priorities as composers. Chopin would certainly have studied Mozart as a piano student. Might be interesting to find out if Chopin performed much Mozart during his career as a young concert pianist before he started performing a lot of his own compositions.

I know the pieces you're talking about and I don't see much similarity between those in particular -- at least any more specific similarity than you'd find with any Mozart slow movement or aria next to any Chopin ballade or nocturne -- but it would be fun to find out, if you'd care to share what you notice.


----------



## Cosmos

Mozart was one of Chopin's favorite composers (remember his Variations on La ci darem de mano), so it's no surprise to find Mozartian influences in his music. The same with Beethoven.


----------

